# Quick changes and fast cutting



## amagineer

Thanks Rick for the review, I will have to pick one up. I have the same problem with the disc's breaking.
-don


----------



## doubleDD

A better wheel means better progress and saving time is great. Good point to bring up. Well done.


----------



## Derec

Does it accept the old cutting discs also or does completely replace them?

Either way I am going have to get one. I am very familiar with exploding discs. My Dremel gets a lot use.


----------



## Dal300

I really like mine, I've gone through 5 of the mandrels.
The disks come 2 at a time or 12 in a container, (I think). There are also other tools that work with the mandrel.


----------



## taoist

I've had one for about 5 years and they work great. About a year ago I bought a die grinder and now use it with cut off wheels just because they last a lot longer but the can't do the smaller curves and intricate cutting the Dremel can.


----------



## wormil

@Derec, it only accepts the EZ type disc. The mandrel has a sort of double dovetail key.

Dallas, are the mandrels prone to breaking? I read some reviews where it happened. My cutting needs are pretty light so I'm hoping it doesn't become a problem.


----------



## Dal300

Yeah, the two locking pieces that protrude eventually get metal fatigue. I think even with light use it will eventually happen, but they are better than any alternative I've found.


----------



## oldnovice

This is a lot better than the *l o n g* screws in the mandrel.

Rick, since you use a Dremel a lot, have you ever used the Dremel flexible shaft?

I was wondering if it is a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## wormil

Never used one, Hans. I've had this Dremel for about 17 years and had only used it a handful of times before last fall.


----------



## donwilwol

I use these quit a bit and agree Rick, they work pretty well.


----------



## stefang

*Old Novice* I had a flexible shaft which eventually broke (my fault). It was very handy. I intend to buy a new one, but I keep forgetting to do it. Easier to maneuver and much lighter and easier for us old guys with arthritis. You should make or buy a hanger for the main tool, preferable something that is easy to move around to where you are working.


----------



## oldnovice

*stefang*, thanks, I will need to check that out!


----------

